# Overnight Oven Mashed Potatoes



## RAYT721 (May 30, 2004)

*Overnight Oven Mashed Potatoes*

These are always made for every holiday. But, they are so easy and tasty you may want more holidays. Why not deem today "National Mashed Potato Day"???

10 med. potatoes
1 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese
1 sm. carton sour cream
1 1/2 sticks butter or margarine
1 c. shredded Cheddar cheese

Cook potatoes until done.  Drain and add remaining ingredients (except cheese) and whip until smooth.  Place mixture in a casserole dish.  Refrigerate overnight.  Place Cheddar cheese on top and bake 45 to 60 minutes at 325 degrees.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 30, 2004)

If you cook the mixure after the potatos are done.... well what does it do? Would they taste as good if you didnt cook them again?


----------



## JESS (May 30, 2004)

*Sounds god might give it a try !!

          I love mashed spuds !!!    






 Life is a box of cholate you never know what your gona get !!(Forest Gump )*


----------



## MJ (May 30, 2004)

RAYT721 said:
			
		

> *Overnight Oven Mashed Potatoes*
> 
> These are always made for every holiday. But, they are so easy and tasty you may want more holidays. Why not deem today "National Mashed Potato Day"???
> 
> ...



Try adding roasted garlic to this once. Thats what I do.
Mashed patoto"s ROCK!


----------



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

*RE: Overnight Potatoes ATTN: Deadly Sushi*

Sushi: The flavors blend overnight which is why it's a two-step process. I am sure that you could complete the recipe in one step but I don't think the flavor would be quite the same as letting the cream cheese and potatoes sit together overnight. I especially like this for Thanksgiving when I make some side dishes the night before and concentrate my time on the roasted turkey and baked ham.


----------



## lizaliza (Aug 20, 2004)

This sounds wonderful.  I just called my mom and she will be making this for the Sunday family dinner.  She's excited to make this for more than just holiday's too.  Thanks for sumitting this recipe.


----------



## RAYT721 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Thank You...*

Thanks for the feedback. This was a long time favorite tried & true recipe. Would love to know what you think!!! /rayt721


----------

